# overnight float trip suggestions needed



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

So, I have been here in Colorado for almost a year now. I have gotten out with my raft a few times and all is good. However one of the reasons I moved here was because my wife was having health issues that got even worst this past winter. Good news is she is doing much better and improving everyday. The last few weeks she has even ventured out for some fun in the outdoors. We floated the lower Poudre a few times and she felt great. 

We love to do overnight float trips and she was asking if we could do a one night trip soon. It is more of a trial trip to see if she feels good enough to make it happen. We have a young son but the plan would be to leave him with nana and grandpa for the two days so she would not be stressed or bothered by having him along. 

I am struggling however since I do not know the area that well. A few options I found that might work are many hours away. What I am trying to find might not even be possible but rather then keep searching I would love to know if it exists or is just a pipe dream.

I need a two day/one night option that is hopefully not to far from Fort Collins. 2 hours is probably possible and 3 might work and I would probably be willing to try it if I can find a 3 or less hour away option.

It needs to be a fairly short float because I picture taking our time to get there, floating for the afternoon, setting up camp then floating only in the AM to get to the take out then back to Fort Collins by evening.

In a perfect world too it would be on water that is on the mellow side for a few reasons. #1 would be this is not a trip for me to learn new technical water. #2 my wife does not need the stress or fear of heavy white water. If at any point in the process my wife started to feel ill again I would need to punch it out and head back. We know it is a risk for her but she is doing so good I am confident in the risk. 

Is this possible? Is there an option?


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

The Upper Colorado is probably your ticket. Its probably about 2-3 hours from the Fort. There is on the river camping, and multiple putins and take outs to choose from and civilization is not that far away. A drawback is that the trains at night can be loud at times, so its definitely not wilderness. A few rapids are interspersed, but most of the are pretty chill class II or easy III affairs. I haven't run much of this in years, and hear that its starting to get more crowded, but would be worth looking into. I'm sure the rafting shops probably have a river guide on it.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Yampa past Hayden to Craig.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Is there any camping on the North Platte up by Saratoga?

What about floating from the takeout of Spencer heights through rustic and camping at one of the camp ground higher up in the canyon?? I've never done that section or heard much about it, so I am guessing its mellow and enjoyable, well it looks to be from the road at least, can anyone chime in on these options...


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

in regards the upper colorado, if it's a weekend trip, campsites go fast along that stretch. don't be picky or "shop" for the "better one around the bend". if you can, do it mid-week or in the shoulder seasons.

a pdf guide with campsites listed,put ins/take out points...

http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...ile.dat/uppercoloradoriverbrochure_032305.pdf


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Ditto on the upper Colorado. It's a pretty mellow and easy trip, you have lots of choice as far as duration, and you can be out and on the road fast if you need to.

And you can get back at the trains; just moon them.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> Is there any camping on the North Platte up by Saratoga?
> 
> What about floating from the takeout of Spencer heights through rustic and camping at one of the camp ground higher up in the canyon?? I've never done that section or heard much about it, so I am guessing its mellow and enjoyable, well it looks to be from the road at least, can anyone chime in on these options...


Fits the bill for mellow, and the distance from Foco. There is some camping, however I'm not sure the bail out option is there. 6 mile to Bennett peak is a pretty good stretch for a quick overnight, especially with the flows fading fast. Bennett to Saratoga, camping on Treasure island could work if the flows are there- 3-4 hours for Bennett to treasure, about the same for Treasure to town. Can get longer with wind or lower flows. Does allow for bailing out at Treasure island- there is an access there. No real options for bailing in between the 3 accesses though.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Schutzie said:


> the trains.


i forgot to mention foam ear plugs are helpful at night. 

or getting shitfaced drunk. that helps allot too.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Schutzie said:


> And you can get back at the trains; just moon them.


Earplugs make sleeping on the Upper C much better. 

Apologies for the threadjack and I know I'll get some pushback on this but... It's time to end the practice of mooning the Amtrak. We need the general public to have a more positive view of boaters rather than think we're all a bunch of offensive, drunk assholes.

Think of how it will play out the next time the boating community is up against the property rights coalition trying to get legislation for access and portage rights. All they've got to do is take the Amtrak to Glenwood Springs with a video camera, then use the footage to make their case to keep boaters from walking on their river front land and the riverbeds.

That's not going to get boaters much sympathy outside of biker bars.

Please have some respect for the train passengers out enjoying the view up on the Colorado.

-AH


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Upper will give you the best options for an early take off and by far the best chance of catching a ride/shuttle if you have to. Good point about the mooning and boater perception, but if it lifts her spirits and overall enjoyment please don't stop her.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Earplugs make sleeping on the Upper C much better.
> 
> Apologies for the threadjack and I know I'll get some pushback on this but... It's time to end the practice of mooning the Amtrak. We need the general public to have a more positive view of boaters rather than think we're all a bunch of offensive, drunk assholes.
> 
> ...


Well, I was only joking, but then on reflection I can see that Andy is correct. I apologize for my unfortunate remarks. Please disreguard them.

We need to gain some respect. 

Idea!
We should all wear coat and tie while running.
And no facial hair! None! Cmon you guys, shave!
And the women got to shave too!
And you gotta keep your boats clean, and your river shoes!
And no more drinking out of your boots!
And no booze! No drugs, not even that nasty Maryjuana, even if it is legal in some places!

*Jumps on Harley and heads to the bar snickering*


----------



## Trout Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

*Yampa - Hayden - Craig*



spider said:


> Yampa past Hayden to Craig.


The park service map is not very clear about camping options on this float. It looks like no camping is available. Do you know if any camping options are available that do not infringe on private property?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Schutzie said:


> Idea!
> We should all wear coat and tie while running.
> And no facial hair! None! Cmon you guys, shave!
> And the women got to shave too!
> ...



and this apparently applies to posting on the 'buzz too. 

*crushes beer can on forehead, logs out then jumps on Harley and heads to the bar snickering *


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. I greatly appreciate the tips. I looked over the upper colorado PDF and it looks like a perfect option. If anyone cares to help me with a couple quick question I would appreciate it. I moved from Oregon and one of my most frequent river was the Deschutes. I am very familiar with camping next to trains and I am talking sometimes within 50-60 ft of them. It is not a problem.

My questions are:

A reply said 2-3 hours. After some map searches from the fort to Kremmling is pushing 2:50 minutes. Is there really an option that is closer to 2 hours or is 2 hours only possible if you speed like crazy?

In Oregon rivers are not affected by runoff like they are here. Also they do not fluctuate with such drastic changes. What are some of the basic specs to look for on the upper colorado? What are too high flows and what is too low flows? Also, does the river run all summer long or does it have a short window of opportunity for floating/camping?

How do shuttles work? Is there an option to pay for a shuttle? Is it expensive? I am use to about 30-40 bucks for a simple shuttle of about 13-15 miles and then up towards 100 dollars for more involved shuttles.

How about roads and access? I am fine with gravel roads but are there spots that require major 4x4 action? I drive a CRV with all wheel but also have access to a tacoma.

I am thinking if floating is good now I might try and make a quick trip with a close friend to float a few sections, get an idea of the layout and then I will be ready to hit the water with my wife. She is already excited.

I really appreciate all the help. It means a lot to me and I at some point will hopefully find a way to return the favor. Thank you!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

T1112 said:


> A reply said 2-3 hours. After some map searches from the fort to Kremmling is pushing 2:50 minutes. Is there really an option that is closer to 2 hours or is 2 hours only possible if you speed like crazy?


3 hr 15 minutes to take out (State Bridge)
3 hr 40 minutes to put in (Pumphouse Put in: Trough Rd / Cty Rd 11)



T1112 said:


> In Oregon rivers are not affected by runoff like they are here. Also they do not fluctuate with such drastic changes. What are some of the basic specs to look for on the upper Colorado? What are too high flows and what is too low flows? Also, does the river run all summer long or does it have a short window of opportunity for floating/camping?


Flows
Click the "Upper Colorado" Tab
Search for Colorado River @ Kremling
then click some of the options to see legacy data or flow predictions
Flows "usually" bump up in July with releases on the Blue River above. I would think below 500 would be to low, but others might disagree. Anything above would be better. I don't think there will be an upper limit.




T1112 said:


> How do shuttles work? Is there an option to pay for a shuttle? Is it expensive? I am use to about 30-40 bucks for a simple shuttle of about 13-15 miles and then up towards 100 dollars for more involved shuttles.


You can hitch with pretty good success. or Ranch Del Rio
 


T1112 said:


> How about roads and access? I am fine with gravel roads but are there spots that require major 4x4 action? I drive a CRV with all wheel but also have access to a tacoma.


CRV or Tacoma is good. Dusty gravel country road.

Do it once with the guys and then take the wife and kid. It is a great family float.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Trout Hunter said:


> The park service map is not very clear about camping options on this float. It looks like no camping is available. Do you know if any camping options are available that do not infringe on private property?


Yes. There are several better than average public campsites.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/flat-water-on-the-yampa-info-please-47594.html


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> What about floating from the takeout of Spencer heights through rustic and camping at one of the camp ground higher up in the canyon??


doesn't the DOW still try to say it's "illegal" to portage around their dam at the fish hatchery above rustic??


----------

